

Switzerland: Say no to a surveillance state - kimlelly
http://buepf.ch

======
lawl
You might want to see the discussions in the following thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6007255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6007255)

To avoid redundancy.

------
StavrosK
It took me a while to notice the Chrome bar that said this was translated from
German. Wow, I wouldn't have thought so otherwise, it's impeccable.

When's the deadline for this?

------
julochrobak
It's a pity that foreigners who live for a long time in Switzerland cannot be
part of this...

~~~
rasur
If you live in Switzerland legally, you are allowed to sign the petition.

~~~
julochrobak
really? this is great! thanks for the info. Do you have any link by hand which
defines these rules? (i.e. what kind of permit do I have to have, does it
differ from canton to canton? ...)

~~~
rasur
No links to hand I'm afraid, but I'm pretty sure that it's anything more
permanent than a tourist visa. Don't think it varies by canton. I'll try and
remember to dig about/ask my wife (sorry, just about to go to work..)

------
danso
Well, today I learned that a google search for 'BUPF' is not equivalent to
'BÜPF'

(for your convenience:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=B%C3%9CPF&oq=B%C3%9CPF&aqs=c...](https://www.google.com/search?q=B%C3%9CPF&oq=B%C3%9CPF&aqs=chrome.0.57j0l3j62.254j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8))

According to this article: [http://netzpolitik.gruene.ch/nach-den-usa-nun-die-
schweiz-gr...](http://netzpolitik.gruene.ch/nach-den-usa-nun-die-schweiz-
grune-netzpolitikerinnen-gegen-bupf-und-ndg/)

The law in question has been updated to retain data for 12 months instead of 6
and authorizes the government to install Trojan type programs. Does anyone
have more info on the Trojan type programs proposed?

~~~
pjmlp
Well, you could try to search for BUEPF instead.

In German when you cannot write the umlaut, an e gets added to the letter that
should have the umlaut.

------
kimlelly
If you have any family, friends, business colleagues in Switzerland, please
forward this information / petition!

EDIT: This is NOT like a whitehouse.gov petition! This one has a very real
effect, so DO IT!

EDIT 2: If anybody is on Slashdot or Reddit: please post about it there as
well. Let's show them what the network effect is!

~~~
kimlelly
I still don't see a post on Slashdot and/or Reddit!

If you do, please post a the link here. If you don't, please post if you have
an account there. Democracy says hi and thanks!

~~~
rasur
und jetzt hier:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/1hw3n1/stop_the_su...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/1hw3n1/stop_the_surveillance_state_in_switzerland_swiss/)

(Excuse the assumption you speak german! ;) )

~~~
kimlelly
Great, thanks!

Everybody, vote that Reddit post up!

